# Life Experience Degree



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi

has anyone obtained a job out here after getting one of these - various organisations dish them out, but not sure how credible they are (degree or organisation).

I don't have a degree, but I do have a post grad certificate in e-business, as well as 17 years management experience, and want to maximise my career prospects when I move out in May this year.,

Thanks
M


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

How credible are they?

Just put the name of some of the "universities" advertising these into Google and see what comes up.

The 2 most known ones would be Belford University & Suffield University.

If you Google them, you would see that they offer degress, even up to Phd's, based purely on life experience and no academic qualification. If you can Google them and find that information, a prospective employer can do the same.

Don't get too anxious about the lack of a degree if you want to work in Dubai, there are plenty of people here without degress.

You say you are moving to Dubai in May, do you already have a job here to come to?

If so, you got the job without a degree, so don't fret.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Ogri

thanks for the info - just wondering if an employer out there would check?

I'm moving to Al Ain in May to be with my hubby who has been working for ADMA since June 07. He doesn't have a degree but is highly qualified/experienced in his particular field of work.

I am fretting a bit about my lack of paper qualifications, it is Scottish exams I have taken, and I just have standard grades, not even highers.

Although I don't absolutely have to work, I do want to earn and contribute to the savings account!

Maybe I should spend the first two years we are there studying for an online degree.

Thanks again
M


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know in the UK degrees are checked.

I belong to a professional engineering institute, and the people who work in registrations are NARIC trained, and do know the usual diploma mills.

In certain circumstances, where there is uncertainty about the standard of the academic award, the institute may additionally request copies of academic transcripts, showing modules studied and marks obtained, or request to see a copy of the candidate's BSc (MSc) or BEng (MEng) thesis, which would then be sent out for peer review to determine the standard, in terms of providing the technical knowledge and understanding to underpin the UK-SPEC competences.

You need to remember, that most of the issuers of the life experience degrees are based in USA, so that in itself raises further issues: 

1. Why did you obtain a degree in USA when you were a UK resident? 

2. Degrees need to be attested (as do all qualifications). The attesting has to be by the issuing countries foreign office/dept. If you presented a degree from a diploma mill, I think you might struggle to get it attested, as you would probably have to go to the US Embassy in London and then to the UAE embassy, and again, the US embassy is probably aware of the names of the psuedo universities.

My wife only took GCE (O Level) and GCSE's and she is working here with no problems about her academic qualifications.

Unless the work you want to do would be the sole preserve of a degree holder, don't panic, and as for a 2 year degree course on-line, if you are determined to obtain higher qualifications, rather than a degree, why not consider HNC or HND, but again, only if you feel you really need it.

Wait until you get here, then evaluate the situation. I would hate for someone to spend money on a worthless "degree", and then have to explain to a potential employer, why the Ministry of Labour have decided it isn't worth the paper it's is printed on.

Then again, the degree might pass verification with flying colours. Is it really worth it?

Sorry to sound all doom and gloom, but honestly, I am trying to save you from any potential hardship and/or embarassment.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Appledorn said:


> Advert deleted



mods now thats an add please upgrade to premium


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

especially with this statement

*This note is to announce the formation of Appledorn Educational Consulting*

Their website says 45 years experience, but that seems to announce something new !!!!


----------



## Appledorn (Feb 14, 2009)

*Response...*



Ogri750 said:


> especially with this statement
> 
> *This note is to announce the formation of Appledorn Educational Consulting*
> 
> Their website says 45 years experience, but that seems to announce something new !!!!



Greetings all,

In response to the questions presented here, Appledorn Consulting has several consultants with a total of 45 years of experience in the field of educational consulting and advising, although Appledorn is new firm. 

AEC works especially with mid-career level students who are interested in postgraduate degrees.

Thanks,

Mr. Appledorn


----------

